# Falla de amplificador con 3055



## djleo (Jun 4, 2009)

Tengo un amplificador de 100watts/8ohms y a menudo se me queman los transistores de salida 3055.
Quisiera saber si alguien conoce algun remplazo por otro de mejor calidad, y precio si es necesario.
Desde ya les agradezco las respuestas!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2009)

djleo dijo:
			
		

> ...a menudo se me queman los transistores de salida 3055.


¿Y por qué se queman los transistores de salida?
Esos bichos son como los Falcon. Andan y no dan problemas. No son sobresalientes, pero son nobles, clásicos, baratos y están más que probados.
Si usaste 3055 falsos, entonces sí que se te van a quemar, lo mismo que cualquier falsificación de reemplazo que uses.

Averiguá qué pasa con tu amplificador y usá transistores originales. Con eso no se quema, seguro.

Ah, ¿y si posteás el circuito del amplificador?


Saludos


----------



## djleo (Jun 4, 2009)

ok ,ahi subo fotos.
claro,como viene sonando joya y de repente "tira un buuuuuuuu" y nunca mas hasta que los cambie,nose que sera realmente.

el modelo es TECNICS MT70/30 CP.
utiliza una fuente partida de +50  0  -50 volts x 3 Amp.

perdonen la calidad de las fotos,es que las saque con mi laptop y la verdad que son una porqueria,pero es para que tengan una idea  ops:


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2009)

Puede que se te quemen tambien por cargarle demasiadas bocinas a la salida; los Tr´s se calientan y despues de un rato revientan. .

Puede que tengas muy alta la corriente de reposo (cosa poco probable) pero no esta de mas revisar.

Tambien puede que los estes sobrealimentando. Con tu configuracion actual, no debes de pasar de 65VCD por riel de voltaje. un poco mas y seguro los Tr´s vuelan en vacío.

Estamos al pendiente.

Saludos.


----------



## djleo (Jun 5, 2009)

de temperatura no tengo drama,de hecho la ultima vez que se me quemo (que fue hace un rato),estaba tibia-fria. conectados tengo 2 woffer de 12" nomas ,si es por la carga. Nose que mas hacer.
Habra algun circuito de proteccion para estos Tr? Si alguien lo tiene,que sea tan amable de pasarmelo por favor,ya nose que mas hacer,,,


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2009)

Si tienes Money y sobre todo ganas, pedilos por internet o hacerle un pedido especial a algunos de tus provedores locales. No esta de mas intentarlo.

En opinio personal, todo mis proyectos relacionados con potencia, es obligado que mande a pedir las cosas al extranjero.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2009)

Bueno, se pueden conseguir *estos *TR de potencia en Argentina, originales, sin demasiadas complicaciones.

Si están reventando unos tras otros y sin calentar, entonces o bien está en corto la salida (revisá los parlantes), o son falsificaciones MUY berretas, o hay algo más quemado que arrastra a los de potencia.
Yo apuntaría a la tercera opción.

Revisá bien el circuito y chequeá el "Apartado de Proveedores" del foro (poné eso en el buscador) o el de la Wiki.

Saludos


----------



## djleo (Jun 5, 2009)

el local de timoteo Gordillo y Rivadavia,los vendaran originales? este negocio queda en Liniers,si alguin sabe,avise plis. Gracias!


----------



## rgalvanj (Jun 5, 2009)

te sugiero que midas las corrientes de base y colector; revisa las especificaciones del 3055 en http://www.alldatasheet.com/ y observas si rebasas alguna de ellas. Hay otros de tipo corcholata que son para más amperaje (Ic) como el 2n5886 que es de 25 amp
ojo: si tienes algún problema de sobrecorriente por falla, esto no es la solución !

Datasheet 
    2N3055 - POWER TRANSISTORS(15A,50V,115W) - Mospec Semiconductor 
Datasheet 
    2N5886 - HIGH CURRENT SILICON NPN POWER TRANSISTOR - STMicroelectronics


----------



## AZ81 (Jun 5, 2009)

Pudiera ser que alguno de los drivers tuvieran fugas, yo comprobaria resistencias y demas componentes asociados a la etapa de salida.
Antonio


----------



## djleo (Jun 5, 2009)

acabo de cambiarles los Tr por unos toshiba orinales,unas bestias. 90 vatios rms me ta dando el amplificador, sobre 8 ohms,esperemos que duren!
igualmente comenzare a realizar un circuito de proteccion para estos,porque la verdad cansado de cambiar Tr jeje!
Les agradezco a todos por las ayudas otorgadas, todas fueron validas! Gracias!


----------

